# Iso ebling truckside mount for 2003 f250



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Like the title says, I'm looking for a ebling truckside mount for a 1999-2004 f250?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Worst case you can have Ebling ship you a new one


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Right, I'm just not trying to pay about 2 grand just to be ale to put this plow on a different truck. $900+ and shipping for a mount. Then I will need to update to the adjustable plow-side forks for it to fit a Ford truck-side receiver. Not sure how much those are, but with everything else ebling I'm sure its going to be about a grand.

Its basically a throw away plow at that point.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe give this guy a call ??
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pts/d/minneapolis-used-snow-plow-mounts-ford/7199696062.html


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Greenery said:


> Right, I'm just not trying to pay about 2 grand just to be ale to put this plow on a different truck. $900+ and shipping for a mount. Then I will need to update to the adjustable plow-side forks for it to fit a Ford truck-side receiver. Not sure how much those are, but with everything else ebling I'm sure its going to be about a grand.
> 
> Its basically a throw away plow at that point.


Im not sure what what truck you are moving that ebling from, But if memory serves, Dodge and ford are the same fork width. again not entirely sure. If you reach a point that you wash your hands, I may be interested in another ebling. let me know if it comes to it. I have three fords with eblings and wouldnt send trucks out without them. Anyway, i may be interested....


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have one Its off at 2012 ford f250 but im sure it can be altered if need be


----------

